# Cages similar to Critter Nation



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi everyone! I was hoping someone out there would be able to show me a few cages similar to the Critter Nation. I was thinking about just getting the SCN but I think I want a little more space than that. I think a DCN would be to big for two..or three rats. Also, I'd like to find a cage that can be attached to another cage of the same brand. I know with the critter nation you can buy the add on unit just in case.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

The cage size calculator says the SCN is good for 4-5 rats. It does seem pretty roomy. (Though I think it appears small in the online photos on their website) The pics of it on this thread: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?32752-Ferret-amp-Critter-Nation-pic-thread-(no-chat)
...seems to show it better. Three feet by two feet is pretty large. 
Martine's Cages are also roomy but I don't think they have add on units.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Rats can never have too much room.  they'll love you a whole lot more for getting them a mansion home. But if you are worried about the extra space, just get a single Critter Nation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Pictures don't do the single unit justice! I ordered it expecting a decent sized cage, but it's huge!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I found this with the SCN too. I think it's a lot deeper in real life than it looks in pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I went with a knock off of the CN and three months later had to buy a new cage. No money saved. 

A rat won't have "too much space", but it can certainly be too Mych for you. Go for the SCN. The cage is so deep that I can hardly hug it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swello (Oct 14, 2013)

oh rat how are you like very feared hey every thig is ok...dear


----------

